# Random freezes

## nova13

Linux freezes randomly, kernel won't respond to magic sysrq.  I thought it might be overheating, but I can't verify this at this point (can't get lm_sensors to work, and acpi -V always shows 75 degrees C).  Overheating seems pretty unlikely anyway since the system locks up even when there is very little load on the cpu.  However, the fan spins faster and faster after the lockup (maybe an infinite loop or deadlock in the kernel?).

The system is an Alienware Area-51m laptop (3.2 GHz Pentium 4, 2 GB ram, ATI Radeon Mobility 9600).

Some other possible culprits include:

1) Eclipse:  I installed version 3.2.1, which is masked, and I think the crash has only happened while Eclipse was running.  On the other hand, a userspace program shouldn't be capable of crashing the kernel.

2) Belkin FD57010 PCMCIA wireless card:  This card has caused problems on my other machines as well.

Any way to diagnose this problem?  If I can't get it resolved, I may have to try another distro or revert to Windows (ugh!).

----------

## avieth

Does it only happen when you're using X? Are you using the gentoo-sources kernel package? Give us details, lots of details.

----------

## nova13

I've only had it happen in X, but I spend the vast majority of my time in X.  I'm using gentoo-sources with a custom-configured genkernel.  I'm not going to post the .config since it's huge (unless you want me to).  If there's somewhere I could upload it and link to it, that would probably be better.

I'm not really sure what details would be the most informative, so let me know if you have any ideas.

Here's the output of lspci (I could also produce more verbose output if that would help).

```
lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 645xx (rev 51)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS AGP Port (virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge)

00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS963 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 14)

00:02.1 SMBus: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS961/2 SMBus Controller

00:02.3 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] FireWire Controller

00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE]

00:02.6 Modem: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Modem Controller (rev a0)

00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)

00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller

00:09.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711M1/MC1 4-in-1 MemoryCardBus Controller (rev 20)

00:09.1 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711M1/MC1 4-in-1 MemoryCardBus Controller (rev 20)

00:09.2 System peripheral: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711Mx 4-in-1 MemoryCardBus Accelerator

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)

00:0c.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]

02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)

```

----------

## avieth

This is probably an X problem. Can you not move the mouse cursor when it locks up? Are you using open-source or official drivers? Post your xorg.conf. And yes, do post the kernel .config.

This might seem like an odd question, but do you have xscreensaver installed and set to run when you are inactive?

----------

## nova13

 *Quote:*   

> Can you not move the mouse cursor when it locks up?

 

The cursor stops moving when it locks up (the system is completely unresponsive, the num-lock key doesn't work, and the sysrq key combos don't work).

 *Quote:*   

> Are you using open-source or official drivers?

 

Yes.

 *Quote:*   

> This might seem like an odd question, but do you have xscreensaver installed and set to run when you are inactive?

 

No, xscreensaver is not installed and the lockups occur even when I'm actice.

xorg.conf:

Section "ServerLayout"

	Identifier     "X.org Configured"

	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

	RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

	ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

	Load  "extmod"

	Load  "dbe"

	Load  "record"

	Load  "xtrap"

	Load  "dri"

	Load  "glx"

	Load  "freetype"

	Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "dri"

	Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Keyboard0"

	Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Mouse0"

	Driver      "mouse"

	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"

	Option	    "Device" "/dev/psaux"

	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier   "Monitor0"

	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

	ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"            	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"            	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"            	# [<str>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"          	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"      	# <i>

        #Option     "AGPMode"            	# <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"       	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"            	# <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"           	# <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"           	# <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"         	# <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"   	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"     	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"       	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "DMAForXv"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "FBTexPercent"       	# <i>

        #Option     "DepthBits"          	# <i>

        #Option     "AccelDFS"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "PanelOff"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "DDCMode"            	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "MonitorLayout"      	# [<str>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"         	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedFB"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "CRT2HSync"          	# [<str>]

        #Option     "CRT2VRefresh"       	# [<str>]

        #Option     "CRT2Position"       	# [<str>]

        #Option     "MetaModes"          	# [<str>]

        #Option     "MergedDPI"          	# [<str>]

        #Option     "MergedXinerama"     	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedXineramaCRT2IsScreen0" 	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedNonRectangular" 	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedMouseRestriction" 	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"    	# [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"          	# [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"   	# <freq>

        #Option     "ColorTiling"        	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"           	# <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal" 	# <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort" 	# <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort" 	# <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort" 	# <i>

        #Option     "TunerType"          	# <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath" 	# <str>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType" 	# <str>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"        	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"      	# [<str>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"          	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "DynamicClocks"      	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "BIOSHotkeys"        	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "VGAAccess"          	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "ReverseDDC"         	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"       	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "AccelMethod"        	# <str>

        #Option     "ConstantDPI"        	# [<bool>]

	Identifier  "Card0"

	Driver      "ati"

	VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

	BoardName   "RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]"

	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "Screen0"

	Device     "Card0"

	Monitor    "Monitor0"

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     1

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     4

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     8

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport  0 0

		Depth     15

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     16

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     24

	EndSubSection

EndSection

----------

## nova13

.config:

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.18-gentoo-r6

# Sun Jan 14 14:53:40 2007

#

CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_CPUSETS is not set

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_EMBEDDED=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

#

# Block layer

#

CONFIG_LBD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_LSF is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="deadline"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUM4=y

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE is not set

CONFIG_VM86=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS=y

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_VARS is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_VMSPLIT_3G=y

# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_3G_OPT is not set

# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_2G is not set

# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_1G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHPTE is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_EFI=y

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

CONFIG_BOOT_IOREMAP=y

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_100=y

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=100

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU is not set

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS=m

CONFIG_ACPI_IBM=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=m

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=m

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=m

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI=m

CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD=m

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=m

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_RELAXED_CAP_CHECK is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_EISA=y

CONFIG_EISA_VLB_PRIMING=y

CONFIG_EISA_PCI_EISA=y

CONFIG_EISA_VIRTUAL_ROOT=y

# CONFIG_EISA_NAMES is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

CONFIG_PCCARD=m

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_YENTA=m

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

CONFIG_PD6729=m

CONFIG_I82092=m

CONFIG_I82365=m

CONFIG_TCIC=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=m

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT is not set

# CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC is not set

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

# CONFIG_NETDEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=y

CONFIG_IPV6=m

CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

CONFIG_INET6_AH=m

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL=m

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

#

# DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

#

# TIPC Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

CONFIG_ATM=m

# CONFIG_ATM_CLIP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_LANE is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_BR2684 is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIDTL1=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBT3C=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBLUECARD=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC is not set

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_NOT_PC=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_AX88796 is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_ISAPNP=y

# CONFIG_PNPBIOS is not set

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

CONFIG_PARIDE=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PARPORT=m

#

# Parallel IDE high-level drivers

#

CONFIG_PARIDE_PD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PCD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PF=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PG=m

#

# Parallel IDE protocol modules

#

CONFIG_PARIDE_ATEN=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK6=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_COMM=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_DSTR=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT2=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT3=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPAT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPATC8=y

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPIA=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRIQ=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRPW=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_KBIC=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_KTTI=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ON20=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ON26=m

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA=m

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA=m

# CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3=y

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X=y

# CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD=y

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS=y

#

# Note: most of these also require special kernel boot parameters

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_4DRIVES=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI14XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DTC2278=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HT6560B=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_QD65XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMC8672=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=m

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1740=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=m

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_PROBE_EISA_VL=y

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=m

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_ENABLE_RD_STRM is not set

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MM=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MAILBOX=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_MV=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PDC_ADMA=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_QSTOR=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL24=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_ULI=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y

CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_OMIT_FLASHPOINT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_IPS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PPA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IMM=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_EPP16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_SLOW_CTR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MMIO=y

CONFIG_SCSI_IPR=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SIM710=m

CONFIG_53C700_IO_MAPPED=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T=m

CONFIG_SCSI_T128=m

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F=m

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_TAGGED_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_LINKED_COMMANDS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_MAX_TAGS=8

CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR=m

CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA_AHA152X=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_FDOMAIN=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_NINJA_SCSI=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_QLOGIC=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_SYM53C500=m

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID10=m

# CONFIG_MD_RAID456 is not set

CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH=m

CONFIG_MD_FAULTY=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=m

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=m

CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT=m

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=m

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=m

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH=m

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_EMC=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR=m

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SPI=m

CONFIG_FUSION_FC=m

CONFIG_FUSION_SAS=m

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128

CONFIG_FUSION_CTL=m

CONFIG_FUSION_LAN=m

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CONFIG_ROM_IP1394=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXPORT_FULL_API is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

#

# I2O device support

#

CONFIG_I2O=m

CONFIG_I2O_LCT_NOTIFY_ON_CHANGES=y

CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC=y

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG=m

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG_OLD_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_I2O_BUS=m

CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=m

CONFIG_I2O_PROC=m

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

CONFIG_NET_SB1000=m

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# PHY device support

#

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET is not set

CONFIG_MII=m

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

CONFIG_R8169=y

# CONFIG_R8169_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_R8169_VLAN=y

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI10GE is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

# CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS_RTNETLINK is not set

#

# Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

#

# CONFIG_STRIP is not set

# CONFIG_ARLAN is not set

# CONFIG_WAVELAN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WAVELAN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NETWAVE is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11 Frequency Hopping cards support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

#

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b Pcmcia/Cardbus cards support

#

# CONFIG_AIRO_CS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501 is not set

#

# Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support

#

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# PCMCIA network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C589=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C574=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_FMVJ18X=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PCNET=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_NMCLAN=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_SMC91C92=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRC2PS=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_AXNET=m

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# ATM drivers

#

# CONFIG_ATM_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_LANAI is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ENI is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_FIRESTREAM is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ZATM is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_NICSTAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252 is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_AMBASSADOR is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_HORIZON is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_IA is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_FORE200E_MAYBE is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_HE is not set

CONFIG_FDDI=y

CONFIG_DEFXX=m

CONFIG_SKFP=m

CONFIG_HIPPI=y

CONFIG_ROADRUNNER=m

# CONFIG_ROADRUNNER_LARGE_RINGS is not set

CONFIG_PLIP=m

CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MPPE=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_PPPOATM=m

CONFIG_SLIP=m

CONFIG_SLIP_COMPRESSED=y

CONFIG_SLIP_SMART=y

CONFIG_SLIP_MODE_SLIP6=y

CONFIG_NET_FC=y

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_ATIXL=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD=m

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_WISTRON_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=m

CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710=m

CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD=m

CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=m

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_FOURPORT=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACCENT=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_BOCA=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_HUB6=m

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

# CONFIG_PRINTER is not set

CONFIG_PPDEV=m

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

CONFIG_NVRAM=m

CONFIG_RTC=m

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC is not set

CONFIG_DTLK=m

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

CONFIG_AGP=m

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

CONFIG_AGP_ATI=m

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4000 is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4040 is not set

CONFIG_MWAVE=m

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA is not set

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS630=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X=m

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1374 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

#

# Hardware Monitoring support

#

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS=m

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_IMAC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=m

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK is not set

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

#

# Speakup console speech

#

CONFIG_SPEAKUP=y

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_ACNTSA=y

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_ACNTPC=y

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_APOLLO=y

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_AUDPTR=y

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_BNS=y

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DECTLK=y

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DECEXT=y

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DECPC is not set

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DTLK=y

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_KEYPC=y

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_LTLK=y

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_SFTSYN=y

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_SPKOUT=y

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_TXPRT=y

#

# Enter the 3 to 6 character keyword from the list above, or none for no default synthesizer on boot up.

#

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# ISA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_ADLIB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AD1816A is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS100 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT2320 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMI8330 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4232 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4236 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DT019X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1688 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES18XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIRO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB8 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB16 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

#

# PCMCIA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_VXPOCKET is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PDAUDIOCF is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=m

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_SL811_CS=m

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK=m

CONFIG_USB_WACOM=m

CONFIG_USB_ACECAD=m

CONFIG_USB_KBTAB=m

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set

CONFIG_USB_XPAD=m

CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE=m

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH=m

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

CONFIG_USB_CATC=m

CONFIG_USB_KAWETH=m

CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS=m

CONFIG_USB_RTL8150=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_GL620A is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_NET1080=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_PLUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_HOST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_SUBSET is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_ZAURUS=m

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_USS720=m

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRPRIME=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_ARK3116 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CP2101=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYPRESS_M8 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FUNSOFT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GARMIN is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPW=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_NAVMAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_HP4X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SIERRAWIRELESS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_TI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTION=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET=m

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD=m

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA=m

CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA_CON=y

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

CONFIG_USB_ATM=m

CONFIG_USB_SPEEDTOUCH=m

CONFIG_USB_CXACRU=m

# CONFIG_USB_UEAGLEATM is not set

CONFIG_USB_XUSBATM=m

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

CONFIG_MMC=m

# CONFIG_MMC_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=m

# CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI is not set

CONFIG_MMC_WBSD=m

#

# LED devices

#

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

#

# LED drivers

#

#

# LED Triggers

#

#

# InfiniBand support

#

CONFIG_INFINIBAND=m

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND_USER_MAD is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND_USER_ACCESS is not set

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_ADDR_TRANS=y

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_MTHCA=m

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND_MTHCA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_IPOIB=m

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND_IPOIB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_SRP=m

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND_ISER is not set

#

# EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

#

# Real Time Clock

#

# CONFIG_RTC_CLASS is not set

#

# DMA Engine support

#

# CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE is not set

#

# DMA Clients

#

#

# DMA Devices

#

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JFS_FS=m

CONFIG_JFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_JFS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_XFS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_RT=y

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

CONFIG_SQUASHFS=y

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_EMBEDDED=y

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_FRAGMENT_CACHE_SIZE=3

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS_VMALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=m

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=m

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=m

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=m

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="cp437"

CONFIG_CIFS=m

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH is not set

CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG2 is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_9P_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Instrumentation Support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP=y

# CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_PREEMPT=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RT_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_RT_MUTEX_TESTER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RWSEMS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCK_ALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_PROVE_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCKING_API_SELFTESTS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_HIGHMEM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VM is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

# CONFIG_UNWIND_INFO is not set

CONFIG_FORCED_INLINING=y

# CONFIG_RCU_TORTURE_TEST is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA is not set

CONFIG_4KSTACKS=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC16=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

----------

## nova13

Noticed the following in dmesg, but I have no idea whether it's related:

```
dmesg | tail -n 5

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.1 20051102

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.25.0 20060524 on minor 0:

[drm] Used old pci detect: framebuffer loaded

[drm:radeon_cp_init] *ERROR* radeon_cp_init called without lock held, held  0 owner 00000000 e02fa3c0

[drm:drm_unlock] *ERROR* Process 10337 using kernel context 0

```

----------

## avieth

I noticed you have AGP enabled and with the ATI chipset selected. You should have /dev/agpgart support compiled in to the kernel and instead of selecting ATI in the subtree, select SiS as that is your AGP bus chipset. 

Underneath /dev/agpgart in Device Driver -> Character Devices you should also add support for the Direct Rendering Manager, and in that subtree is where you should enable ATI Radeon support. Then change in your xorg.conf the driver for your video card to "radeon" instead of "ati".

And after all that is done and you reboot to your new kernel run:

```

# eselect opengl set xorg-x11

```

I'm thinking these lockups are a graphics driver problem. That is usually the case with linux.

----------

## nova13

Tried that and thought it had worked, but it just locked up again (fours hours later?).  Any other ideas?

----------

## avieth

cat /var/Xorg.0.log and see if anything interesting appears in it. Just out of curiosity, which window manager/desktop environment are you running?

----------

## nova13

Running kdm/kde.

Nothing stands out to me in the Xorg log, except that it looks like the ati module is still being loaded:

tux log # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux tux 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon Jan 15 15:50:26 UTC 2007 i686

Build Date: 06 January 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jan 15 20:08:45 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/".

        Entry deleted from font path.

        (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/").

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

        X.Org Video Driver: 1.0

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.6

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1039,0648 card 0000,0000 rev 51 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1039,0003 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 1039,0963 card 0000,0000 rev 14 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 1039,0016 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:3: chip 1039,7007 card 1584,5500 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:5: chip 1039,5513 card 1584,5102 rev 00 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:6: chip 1039,7013 card 1584,4003 rev a0 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:7: chip 1039,7012 card 1584,5108 rev a0 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:0: chip 1039,7001 card 1584,7001 rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:03:1: chip 1039,7001 card 1584,7001 rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:2: chip 1039,7001 card 1584,7001 rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:3: chip 1039,7002 card 1584,7002 rev 00 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 1217,7114 card 1001,0000 rev 20 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 00:09:1: chip 1217,7114 card 1801,0000 rev 20 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 00:09:2: chip 1217,7110 card 1584,3005 rev 00 class 08,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 10ec,8169 card 1584,5108 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 14f1,8800 card 1554,4811 rev 02 class 04,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4e50 card 1584,2313 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 14e4,4320 card 1799,7010 rev 02 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,6), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xdde00000 - 0xddefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xcdd00000 - 0xddcfffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:2:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:9:0), (0,2,5), BCTRL: 0x0500 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x8a000000 - 0x8bffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x88000000 - 0x89ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 6: bridge is at (0:9:1), (0,6,9), BCTRL: 0x0580 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 6 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 6 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x8e000000 - 0x8fffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 6 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x8c000000 - 0x8dffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI: (0:12:0) unknown vendor (0x14f1) unknown chipset (0x8800) rev 2, Mem @ 0xdf000000/24

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/27, 0xddef0000/16, I/O @ 0xd000/8, BIOS @ 0xddec0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xefffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x8a000000 - 0x8a001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xdefffc00 - 0xdefffcff (0x100) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xdeffe000 - 0xdeffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xdeffd000 - 0xdeffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xdeffc000 - 0xdeffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xdeffb000 - 0xdeffbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xdeffa000 - 0xdeffafff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xdeff9000 - 0xdeff9fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [9] -1  0       0xddec0000 - 0xddedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xddef0000 - 0xddefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xdf000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000ee80 - 0x0000eeff (0x80) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0x8a000000 - 0x8a001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xdefffc00 - 0xdefffcff (0x100) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xdeffe000 - 0xdeffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xdeffd000 - 0xdeffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xdeffc000 - 0xdeffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xdeffb000 - 0xdeffbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xdeffa000 - 0xdeffafff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xdeff9000 - 0xdeff9fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [9] -1  0       0xddec0000 - 0xddedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xddef0000 - 0xddefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xdf000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000ee80 - 0x0000eeff (0x80) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x8a000000 - 0x8a001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xdefffc00 - 0xdefffcff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xdeffe000 - 0xdeffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xdeffd000 - 0xdeffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xdeffc000 - 0xdeffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xdeffb000 - 0xdeffbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xdeffa000 - 0xdeffafff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xdeff9000 - 0xdeff9fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [13] -1 0       0xddec0000 - 0xddedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xddef0000 - 0xddefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0xdf000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [17] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000ee80 - 0x0000eeff (0x80) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 4.2.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 6.6.3

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.1

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.6.3) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

        ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SF (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SH (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SL (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SN (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

        ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI),

        ATI ES1000 515E (PCI), ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

        ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

        ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

        ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

        ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237, ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437,

        ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835, ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834,

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835, ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),

        ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP),

        ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

        ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP),

        ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

        ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP), ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP),

        ATI Radeon AIW X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE), ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

        ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x8a000000 - 0x8a001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xdefffc00 - 0xdefffcff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xdeffe000 - 0xdeffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xdeffd000 - 0xdeffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xdeffc000 - 0xdeffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xdeffb000 - 0xdeffbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xdeffa000 - 0xdeffafff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xdeff9000 - 0xdeff9fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [13] -1 0       0xddec0000 - 0xddedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xddef0000 - 0xddefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0xdf000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [17] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000ee80 - 0x0000eeff (0x80) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Loading sub module "radeon"

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x8a000000 - 0x8a001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xdefffc00 - 0xdefffcff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xdeffe000 - 0xdeffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xdeffd000 - 0xdeffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xdeffc000 - 0xdeffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xdeffb000 - 0xdeffbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xdeffa000 - 0xdeffafff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xdeff9000 - 0xdeff9fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [13] -1 0       0xddec0000 - 0xddedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xddef0000 - 0xddefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0xdf000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [17] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [18] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [19] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000ee80 - 0x0000eeff (0x80) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [30] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [31] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONPreInit

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0xddef0000: size 64KB

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(==) RADEON(0): Depth 16, (==) framebuffer bpp 16

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 16 bits stored in 2 bytes (16 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 565

(II) RADEON(0): Using 6 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) RADEON(0): X server will not keep DPI constant for all screen sizes

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x4e50)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xd0000000

(--) RADEON(0): BIOS at 0xddec0000

(II) RADEON(0): AGP card detected

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Found DRI library version 1.2.0 and kernel module version 1.25.0

(II) RADEON(0): AGP Fast Write disabled by default

(II) Loading sub module "shadowfb"

(II) LoadModule: "shadowfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libshadowfb.so

(II) Module shadowfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) RADEON(0): Page flipping disabled

(II) RADEON(0): Will try to use DMA for Xv image transfers

(II) RADEON(0): Generation 2 PCI interface, using max accessible memory

(II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=131072K, accessible=131072K (PCI BAR=131072K)

(--) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (128 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling enabled by default

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libi2c.so

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Legacy BIOS detected

(II) RADEON(0): LVDS port is not in connector table, added in.

(II) RADEON(0): Connector0: DDCType-0, DACType-1, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-1

(II) RADEON(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 3, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0):

(II) RADEON(0): Primary:

 Monitor   -- LVDS

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) RADEON(0): Secondary:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- Proprietary

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- NONE

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=6 min=20000 max=35000; xclk=25000

(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to detect secondary monitor, MergedFB/Clone mode disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) RADEON(0): Validating modes on Primary head ---------

(II) RADEON(0): Panel ID string: 1680X1050 WSXGA+

(II) RADEON(0): Panel Size from BIOS: 1680x1050

(II) RADEON(0): BIOS provided dividers will be used.

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid DDC mode(s) found: 0

(II) RADEON(0): No valid mode specified, force to native mode

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid FP mode(s) found: 1

(--) RADEON(0): Virtual size is 1680x1050 (pitch 1792)

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "1680x1050": 121.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.9 kHz, 61.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1680x1050"  121.50  1680 1736 1768 1872  1050 1051 1052 1062

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x350": 121.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.9 kHz, 61.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x350"  121.50  640 1736 1768 1872  350 1051 1052 1062

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x400": 121.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.9 kHz, 61.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x400"  121.50  640 1736 1768 1872  400 1051 1052 1062

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "720x400": 121.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.9 kHz, 61.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"  121.50  720 1736 1768 1872  400 1051 1052 1062

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x480": 121.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.9 kHz, 61.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"  121.50  640 1736 1768 1872  480 1051 1052 1062

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "800x600": 121.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.9 kHz, 61.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"  121.50  800 1736 1768 1872  600 1051 1052 1062

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 121.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.9 kHz, 61.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"  121.50  1024 1736 1768 1872  768 1051 1052 1062

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 121.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.9 kHz, 61.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x864"  121.50  1152 1736 1768 1872  864 1051 1052 1062

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1280x960": 121.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.9 kHz, 61.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x960"  121.50  1280 1736 1768 1872  960 1051 1052 1062

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 121.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.9 kHz, 61.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  121.50  1280 1736 1768 1872  1024 1051 1052 1062

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "832x624": 121.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.9 kHz, 61.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"  121.50  832 1736 1768 1872  624 1051 1052 1062

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1152x768": 121.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.9 kHz, 61.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x768"  121.50  1152 1736 1768 1872  768 1051 1052 1062

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1400x1050": 121.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.9 kHz, 61.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1400x1050"  121.50  1400 1736 1768 1872  1050 1051 1052 1062

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1600x1024": 121.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.9 kHz, 61.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1600x1024"  121.50  1600 1736 1768 1872  1024 1051 1052 1062

(==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(==) RADEON(0): Using XAA acceleration architecture

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) RADEON(0): No MM_TABLE found - assuming CARD is not TV-in capable.

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

        of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xddef0000 - 0xddefffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [3] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x8a000000 - 0x8a001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xdefffc00 - 0xdefffcff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xdeffe000 - 0xdeffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xdeffd000 - 0xdeffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xdeffc000 - 0xdeffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xdeffb000 - 0xdeffbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xdeffa000 - 0xdeffafff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xdeff9000 - 0xdeff9fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [15] -1 0       0xddec0000 - 0xddedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0xddef0000 - 0xddefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [17] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [18] -1 0       0xdf000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [19] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

        [20] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

        [21] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

        [22] 0  0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000ee80 - 0x0000eeff (0x80) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [33] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

        [34] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit d0000000 0

(**) RADEON(0): Map: 0xd0000000, 0x08000000

(==) RADEON(0): Write-combining range (0xd0000000,0x8000000)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSave

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSaveMode(0x81faa10)

(**) RADEON(0): Read: 0x00180006 0x00010036 0x00000000

(**) RADEON(0): Read: rd=6, fd=54, pd=1

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSaveMode returns 0x81faa10

(II) RADEON(0): Dynamic Clock Scaling Disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Using 16 bit depth buffer

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.2

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] created "radeon" driver at busid "pci:0000:01:00.0"

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xf8e9f000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xf8e9f000 to 0xb7bd6000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd0000000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Mode 0x1f004e09 [AGP 0x1039/0x0648; Card 0x1002/0x4e50]

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] 8192 kB allocated with handle 0x00000001

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] ring handle = 0xe0000000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Ring mapped at 0xaf996000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] ring read ptr handle = 0xe0101000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Ring read ptr mapped at 0xaf995000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] vertex/indirect buffers handle = 0xe0102000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Vertex/indirect buffers mapped at 0xaf795000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] GART texture map handle = 0xe0302000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] GART Texture map mapped at 0xaf2b5000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] register handle = 0xddef0000

(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Visual configs initialized

(**) RADEON(0): DRI New memory map param

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONInitMemoryMap() :

(**) RADEON(0):   mem_size         : 0x08000000

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xd7ffd000

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONModeInit()

1680x1050     121.50  1680 1736 1768 1872  1050 1051 1052 1062 (16,16)

1680x1050     121.50  1680 1736 1768 1872  1050 1051 1052 1062 (16,16)

(**) RADEON(0): Pitch = 14680288 bytes (virtualX = 1680, displayWidth = 1792)

(II) RADEON(0): BIOS HotKeys Disabled

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONInit returns 0x81fb3c0

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMode()

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMode(0x81fb3c0)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() :

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xd7ffd000

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

(**) RADEON(0):   Map Changed ! Applying ...

(**) RADEON(0):   Map applied, resetting engine ...

(**) RADEON(0): Updating display base addresses...

(**) RADEON(0): Memory map updated.

(**) RADEON(0): Programming CRTC1, offset: 0x00000000

(**) RADEON(0): GRPH_BUFFER_CNTL from 30004c4c to 20127c7c

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSaveScreen(0)

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) RADEON(0): Setting up initial surfaces

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing fb layer

(**) RADEON(0): Setting up accel memmap

(II) RADEON(0): CP in BM mode

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 MB GART aperture

(II) RADEON(0): Using 1 MB for the ring buffer

(II) RADEON(0): Using 2 MB for vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): Using 5 MB for GART textures

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1792,8191)

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,1050) to (1792,1058)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1792 x 7133

(II) RADEON(0): Will use back buffer at offset 0xec4000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use depth buffer at offset 0x1260000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 108544 kb for textures at offset 0x15fc000

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing backing store

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(**) RADEON(0): DRI Finishing init !

(II) RADEON(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) RADEON(0): [DRI] installation complete

(**) RADEON(0): EngineRestore (16/16)

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Added 32 65536 byte vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Mapped 32 vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 23

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Initialized kernel GART heap manager, 5111808

(WW) RADEON(0): DRI init changed memory map, adjusting ...

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION  was: 0xd7ffd000 is: 0xd7ffd000

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION was: 0xffffffc0 is: 0xe07fe000

(**) RADEON(0): GRPH_BUFFER_CNTL from 30004c4c to 20127c7c

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled

(**) RADEON(0): Setting up final surfaces

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing Acceleration

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration unsupported on Radeon 9500/9700 and newer.

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration disabled

(**) RADEON(0): EngineInit (16/16)

(**) RADEON(0): Pitch for acceleration = 224

(**) RADEON(0): EngineRestore (16/16)

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

        Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

        Solid Lines

        Scanline Image Writes

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                32 128x128 slots

                32 256x256 slots

                16 512x512 slots

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing DPMS

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing Cursor

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 1058)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1792 x 7128

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing color map

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing DGA

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing Xv

(II) RADEON(0): No video input capabilities detected and no information is provided - disabling multimedia i2c

(II) Loading sub module "theatre_detect"

(II) LoadModule: "theatre_detect"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/multimedia/theatre_detect_drv.so

(II) Module theatre_detect: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) RADEON(0): no multimedia table present, disabling Rage Theatre.

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit finished

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x25

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x26

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x27

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x28

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x29

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x30

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x31

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x32

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/r300_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/psaux"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 11

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc105)+us" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc105)" };

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSaveScreen(2)

----------

## nova13

My dmesg doesn't have the error it had before though: 

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.1 20051102

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.25.0 20060524 on minor 0:

[drm] Used old pci detect: framebuffer loaded

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.5 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: SiS delay workaround: giving bridge time to recover.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

[drm] Setting GART location based on new memory map

[drm] Loading R300 Microcode

[drm] writeback test succeeded in 1 usecs

----------

## avieth

I used to get X lockups when using kde/kdm so that could be the problem. I don't remember my system acting like it's under a lot of load though.

I noticed warnings about AIGLX in your log, which is odd because you don't have anything about it in your xorg.conf. Maybe you should recompile xorg-server without the aiglx use flag if you aren't using it.

----------

## nova13

I'm pretty sure the problem is the wireless network card.  I haven't used it for the last couple days, and I haven't had any crashes.  I'll have to see if I can find a driver that works better.

Thanks for your help.

----------

## davidjneff

On my Dual AMD64 core system I also get random freezes.  I also have a single core system that is rock solid.  Both use NVIDIA graphics, but the MBs are different vendors.  It is not just X related.  I get them from the console.  In my case, it happens during lots of network traffic (NFS), particularly while using RSYNC to synchronize multi-media files.  When it happens, I can ping the system but not SSH, reboot, or anything.

When I had both systems connected to a router via Ethenet, the problem didn't occur much (or at all), but now they are in different rooms, and my Dual Core is basically using a WiFi to Ethernet bridge.  In fact, I was using a bridge, had the problem, switched to wire, seemed to go away, now I am back to wireless, its happening alot.  Could be a coincidence, and unlike nova13 I am not using a WiFi driver or card in my PC, just an external bridge.

I haven't found anything useful in log files apart from indications I start seeing some RPC errors before a full lockup.

Now that my single core system is hooked to my TV, I can't really go back to wired connection without running a long Ethernet cable under the house.

May really have nothing to do with the bridge, but it seems to aggravate the problem.  So in my case, I am more suspicious of networking code than X windows code or NVIDIA drivers.  I've used both the newest testing and the stable NVIDIA driver and get lockups, but now that I've seen it lockup while not in X, I am not focussing on the X windows possibilities.  When in X, Its a complete freeze.  No mouse movements, nothing.  Once control-tab-backspace did restart X, which immediately froze again.

Its a newer MB (ABIT), with this board APIC doesn't work with the latest kernel so that is disabled.  I've no idea what to look at next.

----------

## wazow

I have been also seeing random freezes recently.  Initially I suspected hibernation, but now they even happen on clean reboots.  The system typically freezes when I use skype, or firefox.  Then it dies completely.  Often with keyboard leds blinking.  I have not checked whether it still responds to ping, but I will next time it happens.  

I also slightly suspect inotify extension, which I have enabled to get beagle running.  But I have no evidence. 

This is Dell Latitude D600, stable x86, gentoo-sources with a custom config.

----------

## foxbat

I'm having similar issues with my ASUS A8N board (nforce3 chipset).  I'm using the onboard audio but I have a wireless card running the bcm43xx driver.  My problem seems to occur with heavy network traffic, and sometimes when switching songs using audacious.  Really strange symptoms probably not all related, as of right now I'm not sure who the suspects are.  I'm going to recompile the kernel and reinstall the viddy drivers, that might fix it if its a video card problem.  The biggest issue I have is that there doesn't seem to be any trace log of the events leading up to the freeze.  Heck, it could even be my wireless adapter...

----------

